# Why Does My Air Conditioner Have A Bad Smell?



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

While you run the air conditioner, all you need is to experience pleasant, cold air coming into your house. If an unpleasant scent is laced with the cold air, however, it tends to spoil the fresh sensation. Pointless to say, you need to do away with the scent as quickly as feasible. Examine the reasons behind distinct A/C smells and a way to repair them.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Mold?
As the most common scent accompanying cold air from an A/C unit, a moldy odor indeed indicates mildew or fungus is developing in or around the air conditioner. It’s truly not that sudden. After all, similarly to cooling the air in your home, air conditioners additionally eliminate excess moisture. If it’s no longer drained away properly, the mold may also start to develop in regions with lingering moisture. Even a grimy filter can cause the scent of mildew to waft from supply registers. Hire an expert to clean your air conditioner, update the screen, and cast off the mold odor.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Rotten Eggs?
A dead animal is the most common reason of a rotten, spoiled egg scent coming from the air vents. An injured or sick fowl or rodent might also have climbed inside an air duct in the course of the winter in which it died and began decomposing. Then, while you turn on your A/C for the first time within summer, a stinky smell ruins the effect of cooling air coming into your house. You need to have your ducts professionally cleaned to wipe out any rodent remains.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Sewage?
This smell can be emanating from a backed up sewer line or ruptured sewer vent pipe near the duct device. All it takes is a little methane gasoline from the sewage leak to get into the duct work, and your entire home can also smell like a sewer. Methane gas is risky, so if you smell a sewage odor, contact an HVAC technician at once to look at the issue.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Feet?
A dirty, clogged air conditioner might also emit a stinky toe smell. This is due to stagnant water that collects in the machine and isn’t drained away well. An intensive cleansing by way of a professional should be sufficient to remedy the problem.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Skunk?
This scent could be resulting from a lifeless skunk in or around the duct work, but that’s not very likely. What’s much more likely is that fuel is leaking from somewhere. Methyl mercaptan from the fuel leak, which smells very much like skunk spray, may be entering the duct work and circulating your property. If this happens, it can endanger your family. Get out of the house and speak to an HVAC technician and your fuel organization right away.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Gun Powder?
A shorted out circuit board or fan motor might also send a gun powder smell out of the supply registers while the air conditioner initially cycles on. An expert can take a look at your machine and recommend replacing aging components if necessary.

Why Does My Air Conditioner Smell Like Exhaust Fumes?
Your air conditioner is powered by way of electricity, no longer gasoline, but the engine and some other components have fluids inside which can leak out. If this occurs, the odor of exhaust fumes may permeate your home. To prevent a harmful situation from growing, have the A/C fixed as soon as feasible.

Schedule air conditioning repair in the greater Philadelphia, Bucks and Montgomery County, PA area with HVAC Philly.
In case your air conditioner smells like mildew, rotten eggs, sewage, feet, skunk, gun powder, or exhaust fumes, you simply need air conditioning repair. To schedule an appointment, please contact HVAC Philly.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

A musty or “dirty sock” smell, which is usually caused by mold, mildew and bacteria buildup inside the system. A rotten egg smell, which usually means you have a pest problem or a dead animal in your A/C system


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Thats just you condensate blocked up by growth from bacteria my friend. Or if your in a home same thing that line that flushes the water outside whenever your AC unit is on has growth somewhere in the condensate pan. Sometimes there can be a dead animal in the condensate or close to the condensate. Also check where your air is being pushed from. Sometimes a animal or bacteria growth can happen around your air handler.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Reasons that Cause an AC to Smell Bad.









Air Conditioners Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump Systems


AirConditionersDuctless.com




www.airconditionersductless.com





Rotting Carcass

Then your air conditioning system has most likely played a role in the crime scene of an animal carcass. If you’re experiencing this serious air quality issue, it’s best to contact a professional HVAC maintenance provider or a pest management service right away.

Leaking Gas

The smell of a rotten egg in an air conditioning unit can only mean one thing: leaking gas. Natural gas is normally odorless but combined with a chemical named Mercaptan, it can result in a strong and stinky rotten egg scent in the event of a leakage. To fix this, you need to turn off the machine as soon as possible and contact your aircon maintenance provider for professional cleaning and repair.

Dust, Mildew and Mold

Mold and mildew formations often appear when there’s excess humidity and moisture inside your air conditioner unit. This results in an extremely damp and moist AC system that gives way for these organisms to sprout and multiply. To help prevent this problem from happening, make sure to fix all water leaks and moisture issues inside your AC unit.

Dirty Evaporator Coils and Clogged Drain Pans

Is your aircon producing a strong and stinky odor that can only be described by comparing it to smelly feet? If you answered yes, then you might need to go ahead and clean your evaporator coils and unclog the machine’s condensate drain pains. These issues are both known to contribute to an aircon blowing out cool air that smells like sweaty and stinky feet.

Cigarette Smoking

If your home or office has recently welcomed a cigarette smoker, then you can expect the strong odor of nicotine to continue lingering in the space for a long time. This is because it can pass through the filter and all the way up to the evaporator coil. You can fix this by changing the aircon filter or scheduling a professional maintenance service with an aircon expert.

Overheating Parts

If you’re using your aircon and something suddenly smells burning, don’t panic. Your home or office is far from going up in flames. But your AC? It might be at the risk of overheating. Check for an overheating motor or faulty wiring issues as soon as you encounter this problem. Another thing to watch out for is that the odor can sometimes also smell like gunpowder or even melted, burnt plastic. It’s recommended that you call a professional aircon servicing company right away to fix this problem.

Sewage Leaking

When the foul scent of a sewer begins invading your room, it can be because of a dry P-trap. This can travel all the way to the air con system and affect the air quality that surrounds a house or an office. If dry P-traps aren’t to blame, then it might be a backed-up sewer or a ruptured sewer vent pipe. You can contact a professional plumber and an aircon expert to help you in cleaning both the sewage and aircon systems.


----------

